#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  輕鬆填獸商品偏好調查，歡迎隨時追蹤回鍋/

## 夢魘

點我填問卷
面對琳瑯滿目的獸商品，各位買家究竟要如何取捨？各位賣家又打算推出什麼新品？
一次作答完成時間約十分鐘，登入google帳戶即可無限次數修改作答內容，選項不少，慢慢想，慢慢填
本問卷不限日期，永久適用，填單的愈多，結果愈有趣，填完的各位記得點名你的好朋友唷w

隨時發佈更新內容與資料分析，歡迎加我噗浪粉絲：
夢魘噗浪：https://www.plurk.com/allenpappas24
夢魘臉書：https://www.facebook.com/Kage.Wuoka
野性城邦：https://wildpolis.net/member342.html

本問卷只是個不專業的獨立研究，不代表任何立場。累積到足夠樣本數後會定期分析，有觀察到任何有趣的現象也會公開分享周知，請各位抱持輕鬆的心情作答嘿~/



2016-07-21 14時 增修問題選項後重新開放問卷

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 本問卷不限日期，永久適用，填單的愈多，結果愈有趣


“永久適用”的問卷已經連不上了嗷

如果這個問題類似“知乎”問答一樣是個開放式的問題....
目前大家推出過的商品琳琳滿目，
我把自己可能消費及不會消費的列表列在底下，
做個參考之餘，也讓這篇帖子有回應
☑ 表示會消費  × 表示比較沒可能消費

×抱枕、床單、枕頭類：目前推出的口味都是很重單一角色形態，我喜歡清爽的治療畫風，
例如本站會員『狂飆小狼』的水彩畫風，但搭配一些自然景物，不過她沒賣過這種商品嗷。

☑漫畫繪本類：可惜的是我不知道圈內誰出版了單行本，《機甲盤古》沒買www
《非人哉》、《有獸焉》考慮中。這裡指的是有ISBN出版號的出版品，
不包括同人誌大合集類。

×獸裝：不會保養，也不會投資穿沒幾次就會被塞到角落的產品，希望有誰想出類似
租賃服務的商業模式（大概就像新能源車的電池那樣吧）

☑畫稿原畫類：這種商品容易收藏，因為只有唯一一份，將來拿出來看也認為有價值。

☑月曆類：目前想要的月曆很多都因為郵資太貴而作罷，如狼人月曆，龍月曆

×小飾品類：鑰匙圈，識別卡，胸針，買過幾次，但感覺不太好收藏。

×摸型類：一樣是因為保養問題，時時勤拂拭，不使惹塵埃的工作....不提了。

所以我希望已經有誰的故事組織完成並且有能力出版單行本了嗷。
畫家何其多，但已經如國外的《Wild Fang》、《OFF-WHITE》形成長篇故事的還望加油嗷。

還有誰想到商品的點子呢，歡迎留言、評論、轉發 :wuffer_laugh:

----------

